# Lovemaking tips for Seniors



## beer-b-q (Aug 23, 2009)

[font=&quot]
Lovemaking tips for Seniors

1. Wear your glasses. Make sure your partner is actually in the bed.

2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.

3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)

4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.

5. Write partner's name on your hand in case you can't remember.

6. Keep the polygrip close by so your teeth don't end up under the bed.

7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act.

8. Make all the noise you want... the neighbors are deaf too.

9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news.

10. Don't even think about trying it twice.

(I sent this in large type so you can read it)[/font]


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 23, 2009)

LOL  That's funny


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a chuckle from that one! I can see myself resembling that some day.......

Eric


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 23, 2009)

hehehe Very funny. Hate to admit that I'm now at that age!


----------



## erain (Aug 23, 2009)

Ron, dont go making a tutorial on this!!! LOL


----------

